# How do you delete you account?



## Nikora Kurosaka (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi. I made a second account here cuz I forgot my password...now that I remembered it and I'm logged in, I want to get rid of the 2nd account I accidentally made. So how would one go about doing that?


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 14, 2014)

Niko Collins said:


> Hi. I made a second account here cuz I forgot my password...now that I remembered it and I'm logged in, I want to get rid of the 2nd account I accidentally made. So how would one go about doing that?


To my knowledge, you don't.  Just leave the other one alone.


----------



## Nikora Kurosaka (Apr 14, 2014)

Okay thanks!


----------

